# Rochester, NY Greenberg show 2014 canceled Again



## ravex1049 (Dec 19, 2011)

I know many hate the Greenberg shows, but it's close to me so I had been going just to look.
Anyway because they were selling, then didn't sell the building the show uses, it is once again canceled for 2014. If others know of decent shows around Western NY, post here.
note: the one on Lyell Ave and the one in the church basement in the city don't sound very safe.

http://www.greenbergshows.com/shows/2014/2014-03-08.html


----------



## briangcc (Oct 11, 2012)

There's one this weekend at the Erie County Fairgrounds in Hamburg. Sat 10-5 and Sun 10-4.

This is usually the smaller of the two shows held at the Fairgrounds, the one in November is usually packed pretty tight. Not sure on the Hearthstone Manor show in Depew/Cheektowaga... In years past we've picked up a few bargains there too.


**I am in no way affiliated with the show in Hamburg, just happen to know its coming up as I'll be there with my family perusing the layouts and vendors


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

ravex1049 said:


> I know many hate the Greenberg shows, but it's close to me so I had been going just to look.
> Anyway because they were selling, then didn't sell the building the show uses, it is once again canceled for 2014. If others know of decent shows around Western NY, post here.
> note: the one on Lyell Ave and the one in the church basement in the city don't sound very safe.
> 
> http://www.greenbergshows.com/shows/2014/2014-03-08.html


I don't think its a "hate" thing. Just that the Greenberg shows try to cover to many hobbies with too little of any of them to draw a big crowd. Model railroaders see it as Christmas tree train sets with a few other vendors selling modelers stuff, but not enough that they would pay the door fee to get in. The doll collector crowd doesn't see the quality of dolls offered by Greenberg shows to draw their interest. Basically, Greenberg is a traveling Toys are Us show.


----------



## briangcc (Oct 11, 2012)

From an exhibitor perspective, "hate" is probably too kind of a word to use when describing Greenberg shows....or at least the one that they used to hold at the Buffalo Convention Center.

I was there with my father as part of a train club exhibiting our layout. We had on our name badges, club shirts, and could see our layout from the entrance which just happened to have our logo on it which coincidentally matched the shirt I was wearing. Do you think security would allow us in early to get the trains running ahead of the crowds? Nope, not allowed on the show floor! And boy did we hear it when the show opened and trains weren't running.

The club I belonged to at the time had a rather heated discussion about doing future shows with the name Greenberg attached to it. I don't believe we participated in one after that as other members had similar experiences.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

briangcc said:


> From an exhibitor perspective, "hate" is probably too kind of a word to use when describing Greenberg shows....or at least the one that they used to hold at the Buffalo Convention Center.
> 
> I was there with my father as part of a train club exhibiting our layout. We had on our name badges, club shirts, and could see our layout from the entrance which just happened to have our logo on it which coincidentally matched the shirt I was wearing. Do you think security would allow us in early to get the trains running ahead of the crowds? Nope, not allowed on the show floor! And boy did we hear it when the show opened and trains weren't running.
> 
> The club I belonged to at the time had a rather heated discussion about doing future shows with the name Greenberg attached to it. I don't believe we participated in one after that as other members had similar experiences.


I think they do that for security of all the vendors products. Ya let some people wander around the show place before everybody is there, and products dissappear from under the tarps and covers. Ya really don't know who is supposed to be behind all the tables, so don't allow anybody in until everybody is ready to go in. That's the world we live in now.


----------



## briangcc (Oct 11, 2012)

I can understand that...if they were doing it for all the exhibitors. They weren't. Others were walking the floor without any escort. We had ID to show we belonged on the floor before the show opened and weren't allowed in :dunno:

I will say out of all the shows I've done in Western New York and Southern Ontario, it was only the Greenberg show that gave the group fits and it was, to the best of my knowledge, the first & last time the club participated in a Greenberg show.


----------



## ravex1049 (Dec 19, 2011)

Have you been to the RIT show?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

D&J Railroad said:


> I think they do that for security of all the vendors products. Ya let some people wander around the show place before everybody is there, and products dissappear from under the tarps and covers. Ya really don't know who is supposed to be behind all the tables, so don't allow anybody in until everybody is ready to go in. That's the world we live in now.


I personally think that security is a crock, we've done other shows with our modular layout and been able to get in early to setup. Those exhibitors have drapes for the displays and the show has security folks wandering around.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

ravex1049 said:


> I know many hate the Greenberg shows, but it's close to me so I had been going just to look.
> Anyway because they were selling, then didn't sell the building the show uses, it is once again canceled for 2014. If others know of decent shows around Western NY, post here.
> note: the one on Lyell Ave and the one in the church basement in the city don't sound very safe.
> 
> http://www.greenbergshows.com/shows/2014/2014-03-08.html


The show at the Diplomat Party House on Lyell Ave is a great show. Safe, secure, and family-oriented. I go every year, and they have a nice selection.. The RIT show is ok, and the Batavia Show is also awesome.


----------



## ravex1049 (Dec 19, 2011)

flyernut said:


> The show at the Diplomat Party House on Lyell Ave is a great show. Safe, secure, and family-oriented. I go every year, and they have a nice selection.. The RIT show is ok, and the Batavia Show is also awesome.


The lyell ave part scares me.
The Batavia show is coming up in April. I went a couple years ago when it was at the racetrack. http://gsme.org/


----------



## briangcc (Oct 11, 2012)

When the Batavia show was held at the Batavia Downs Racetrack, it was ok. Lots of space to walk around. Generally had a good experience.

This past year it was held at the Clarion hotel. I went with my father, wife, and 18 month old (at the time) son. We had a run in with one of the vendors and left after that - and I'll leave it at that. I may go back, I may not.

As for RIT - never been. I have been to the open house up in Rensellear (sp?). Nice place.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

ravex1049 said:


> The lyell ave part scares me.
> The Batavia show is coming up in April. I went a couple years ago when it was at the racetrack. http://gsme.org/


Don't let the location scare you. It's in GATES!! Just about on the corner of Lee Road and Lyell. If you'd like, I can go and provide security for you,lol...All kidding aside, it's a great show.....


----------



## briangcc (Oct 11, 2012)

Went to the show yesterday in Hamburg and I gotta tip my hat to the Flower City guys. One of their members walked up to me, held the remote close enough for my son to reach, showed him the horn button, and had him press it. Very outgoing and personable. You guys made my family's day. 

The other O scale group couldn't be bothered.

Lots of vendors for all scales and dolls as well if your SO is into that sort.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

briangcc said:


> When the Batavia show was held at the Batavia Downs Racetrack, it was ok. Lots of space to walk around. Generally had a good experience.
> 
> This past year it was held at the Clarion hotel. I went with my father, wife, and 18 month old (at the time) son. We had a run in with one of the vendors and left after that - and I'll leave it at that. I may go back, I may not.
> 
> As for RIT - never been. I have been to the open house up in Rensellear (sp?). Nice place.


The Batavia Show is one of my favorites; I've bought quite a few things there, BUT, when it comes to locos, I only buy from people I know. I got burned twice at that show from questionable vendors, and never again!!. I don't know who the vendor was you had a problem with, but on behalf of us guys here, my/our apologies something like that could happen. To be sure, all of us here are pretty good guys, (except for me), I get cranky if I don't get my rice crispies in the morning...


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

briangcc said:


> Went to the show yesterday in Hamburg and I gotta tip my hat to the Flower City guys. One of their members walked up to me, held the remote close enough for my son to reach, showed him the horn button, and had him press it. Very outgoing and personable. You guys made my family's day.
> 
> The other O scale group couldn't be bothered.
> 
> Lots of vendors for all scales and dolls as well if your SO is into that sort.


The Diplomat Party House Show is exactly like you experienced, at least in S scale. I brought one of my grandsons last year, and the S scalers had a wonderful layout tuned to a hand-ons experience for the kids. They had a missile launcher, saw mill, and a dairy loader, with push buttons for the kids and grandpas to operate the accessories. I know it's a drive for you but I believe worth the effort. There's a McDonalds and a Arby's within throwing distance, or if you prefer, a restaurant right across the street called Stoney's.


----------

